# The Pyraminx "Example Solve" Game



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Since there is no Pyraminx example solve game yet (atleast i couldn't find it), why not create one? Rules are the same as on the other Example Solve games. I post a random scramble from a timer here, the next person shows his/her solution and posts another scramble. This continues, and doesn't stop. 

Pyraminx Notation

First scramble: B U' L' R L' R' B' U l r' b'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

(u) U' R (Oka block)
B' b' U R' r (Centers and some tips)
U R L R' L' U' (Edges)
l (Finnish tips)

Next - U B R' L' B' R L U' L' l' b'


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2012)

I came up with a pyraminx notation that includes rotations and face turns. It's here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37122-Pyraminx-Notation-gt-Rotations-Face-Turns


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I came up with a pyraminx notation that includes rotations and face turns. It's here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37122-Pyraminx-Notation-gt-Rotations-Face-Turns


 Great! Ill edit the first post!


ottozing said:


> Next - U B R' L' B' R L U' L' l' b'



L' R B' oR' oL //Block
U' Rw U Rw U' oU //Centers
L' U' L U L R' L' R r l //L4E

Next: U' B' U R B L R U l' u


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2012)

Username said:


> Next: U' B' U R B L R U l' u



oB //inspection
U' R' Dw R' //centers
U' L' U' L //finish off block
oR R' L R L' oL L' R L R' //L3E
oR u l' //tips

Next: L' U' L R' L U R L' R l r' u'


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Next: L' U' L R' L U R L' R l r' u'



I Didn't get your solution to work

L U' L U' //Block
oL Rw' U' Rw' U' //centers
oU R' L R L' U' L' U L' R' L' R u l b' // L4E and tips

NExt: U R' L' U R U L' U r' u


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2012)

Username said:


> I Didn't get your solution to work



Thanks for pointing it out. Fixed.


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Thanks for pointing it out. Fixed.





Iggy said:


> oB //inspection
> U' R' Dw R' //centers
> U' L' U' L //finish off block
> oR R' L R L' *oL* L' R L R' //L3E
> u l' //tips



Still didn't work. Did you mark the rotation correctly? I marked the incorrect rotation. Tips don't seem to be right either.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2012)

Username said:


> Still didn't work. Did you mark the rotation correctly? I marked the incorrect rotation. Tips don't seem to be right either.



Whoops, I got confused with the rotations. Sorry.


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

*Next: U R' L' U R U L' U r' u*


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2012)

Username said:


> *Next: U R' L' U R U L' U r' u*



oL //inspection
B U L' //block
oU R' Dw R' Dw//1-flip case
oR R' L R L' oL L' R L R' //L3E
l' r //tips

Next: U' L' U L B U B R l' r'


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Next: U' L' U L B U B R l' r'



oR' //Inspection
R U //Block
oL' U Rw' //Centers
oU U' L' U L // L3E
r l // Tips

Next: U L B R U B' R' B r u'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 31, 2012)

Username said:


> Next: U L B R U B' R' B r u'



Tips: u r'
First layer oU R L R U' R' U R' U' L' U L
L3E R U R' U R U R' U 

U R B U L' R U B' l r' u


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> U R B U L' R U B' l r' u



Block Skip ;D
oR' Rw U Rw U Rw // Centers
oU' R U' R' U' oU' R' L R L' U L' U' L // L4E
r l' b' //Tips

Next: B U' R B' L' B' U R r b


----------



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2013)

oB' oU' (Inspection)
l' U Rw U Rw (Centers)
R L R' L (Finnish block)
oU L R' L' R2 oR' L' R' L r' (ELL)

Next - R' B' L B' U' B' U' L l b' u


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R' B' L B' U' B' U' L l b' u



oL //Inspection
L' U //Block
oL' U' Rw U Rw U' //Centers
oU L R' L' R U R U' R' //Back edge
R' L R L U L' U' //L3E ( I perform it like R' L R L' L' U L U')
u l' b' //Tips

Next: U R' L' U' B L' R' U' L l r' b'


----------



## JasonK (Jan 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U R' L' U' B L' R' U' L l r' b'



* R r' //Block
U' u Rw' U' u //Centres + Tips
[L] U R U' R' Rw' //Keyhole
[R'] R' L R L' [L] R L' R' L //L3E

Next: R L B' U' R' L B L' l u*


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Next: R L B' U' R' L B L' l u




R' U' //Block
oU oL U' Rw U' //Centers
oU L R' L' R U R U R' U u' r' //Rest

Next: U R L R U' B L' B l' r u


----------



## JasonK (Jan 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U R L R U' B L' B l' r u


[R] L R L' u //Block
[R'] u' r' Rw' U R' U' R U Rw //Centres + Edge
 L R' L' R //L3E

Next: L R U' L U' L R B' l' r b u


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Next: L R U' L U' L R B' l' r b u



R' L //Block
oU U' Rw U Rw U' //Centers
oU U R U' R' //L3E
u r' l' b' //Tips

Next: B U R' U L R' U B l r' b u


----------



## Carrot (Jan 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: B U R' U L R' U B l r' b u



[R U] // inspection
R' U' L' R Dw' R // solve it
U u' l' r' b // AUF + tips

Next scramble: L U R B R' L' R B (no tips... too boring to write out...)


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Odder said:


> Next scramble: L U R B R' L' R B



oU U' Rw U Rw //Centers
oU L R' L' R U R U' R' U' R U R' //L4E

Next: R' U' L' U R L R L r' b u'


----------



## Carrot (Jan 2, 2013)

Username said:


> oU U' Rw U Rw //Centers
> oU L R' L' R U R U' R' U' R U R' //L4E
> 
> Next: R' U' L' U R L R L r' b u'


I got 9 with the one you had xD (two different ways actually)

[R] // inspection
R' U R' U R' L' R' L [8/8] // solve it
b l' r [3/11]// tips

Next: L' R' L' B U' R' U' B' (I don't need to see that you can solve a tip.) (I got 9 moves for it.)


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Odder said:


> Next: L' R' L' B U' R' U' B'



oR' //Inspection
U R //Block
oR' oL U' Rw U' Rw U //Centers
oU R' L R L' U L' U' L // L2E

Next: U L' U' R' B' R' U L' tips not included


----------



## Carrot (Jan 2, 2013)

Username said:


> oR' //Inspection
> U R //Block
> oR' oL U' Rw U' Rw U //Centers
> oU R' L R L' U L' U' L // L2E
> ...



* // inspection
R U' L R L U B [7/7] // solve it
U' // AUF

next: L U' B' L' R' L' B' U' (kind of hard... but I ragequit did som crap... happened to be inverse of scramble, 8 moves is possible.)*


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Odder said:


> * // inspection
> R U' L R L U B [7/7] // solve it
> U' // AUF
> 
> next: L U' B' L' R' L' B' U'*


*

oB oU //inspection
U' L' R' //block
oU' U' R' Dw R' //1-flip
Dw' //AUF

Next: L U' B' U R L U R r'*


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Next: L U' B' U R L U R r'



R' U B //Block
U Rw U' // Centers
R' L R L' U L' U' L // L2E
u //tips

Next:U R' U L' B' L' R B


----------



## ottozing (Jan 8, 2013)

L' U L R' L' R // Top & Centers
 R U' R' U // ELL

Next - U L' U' B R L' U B'


----------



## JasonK (Jan 8, 2013)

[L'] L R // Block + flipped edge
U' Rw' U' Rw' U' // Centres + edge
 L R' L' R // L3E

Next: U R U' B U R B' U


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 8, 2013)

Is Rw' the same as oR?

oB
U' R' U' L' U // top and centers
oL' R' L R L' D (R' oR') L' R // ELL


EDIT: Ninja'd

oB oU'
U R U' R U' R' 
D' (oR R') L R L'

Next: U' R' U R' U' B' L R' r' b


----------



## Username (Jan 8, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Is Rw' the same as oR?
> 
> 
> 
> Next: U' R' U R' U' B' L R' r' b



No. oR is Rotation of the entire puzzle around the R-axis, Rw is a right face turn

oR U' Rw' U Rw' oU /Block and Centers
R U' R' U //LL

Next: U' R L' R B L' U L' R'


----------



## Carrot (Jan 8, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Is Rw' the same as oR?



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_notation#Another_extension_system

I don't like oX because it is inconsistent with the notation systems using for other puzzles... people usually write ,y or similar stuff for that rotation for 3x3x3, did you ever see anyone use oU for 3x3x3 rotations? so watching your solutions hurts my eyes


----------



## Username (Jan 8, 2013)

Odder said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_notation#Another_extension_system
> 
> I don't like oX because it is inconsistent with the notation systems using for other puzzles... people usually write ,y or similar stuff for that rotation for 3x3x3, did you ever see anyone use oU for 3x3x3 rotations? so watching your solutions hurts my eyes




Yea, that might be true. I don't really know which one to use.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 8, 2013)

Scramble: U' R L' R B L' U L' R'

Oka top: [R'] Dw' B' Dw L Dw' L'
Last edge: [U'] U' L' U' L U' 
LL: [R] R' L R L' 

Yuck.

Next Scramble: U L' R' B U' R L R' u


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 8, 2013)

Odder said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_notation#Another_extension_system
> 
> I don't like oX because it is inconsistent with the notation systems using for other puzzles... people usually write ,y or similar stuff for that rotation for 3x3x3, did you ever see anyone use oU for 3x3x3 rotations? so watching your solutions hurts my eyes




ohhh okay cool.



rickcube said:


> Next Scramble: U L' R' B U' R L R' u



[R]
U R L' Dw' R U R' U'
[R] L R' L' R U' R U R' r'

next: L R U' L' U' R' B' U' r' b'


----------



## Carrot (Jan 8, 2013)

rickcube said:


> Scramble: U' R L' R B L' U L' R'
> 
> Oka top: [R'] Dw' B' Dw L Dw' L'
> Last edge: [U'] U' L' U' L U'
> ...



alternative solution:
Oka top: B' U' R' 
Last edge: U' L' U L U
LL: [L'] L R' L' R



Ickathu said:


> Scramble: U L' R' B U' R L R' u
> 
> [R]
> U R L' Dw' R U R' U'
> [R] L R' L' R U' R U R' r'



alternative solution (not including tip)
top: [L' U] R' L' R' U Lw'
LL: U' R U R' L R' L' R


*Scramble: L R U' L' U' R' B' U' r' b'*
Top: [B U'] R U' R L R
"AUF": [Lw'] B' b'
LL: L R' L' l R

Next: U B' U' B U R L' B' b' u


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 8, 2013)

U R L' Dw L // oka first step
Dw' R U' R' U' // top
[R] l R' L R L' u' // ell

That was bad.

Next: U R L B' L U' B R b u


----------



## JasonK (Jan 9, 2013)

[L'] // Inspection
B' U u' // Block + flipped edge
Rw' U u' Rw U' Rw U \\ Centres + edge
[R'] U L' U' L // L3E

Next: L U R' U R' U R U l' r u'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 9, 2013)

[L'] // Inspection
l Rw U Rw U' Rw U Rw U' Rw // Top & Centers
[R'] R' L R L' [L] R L' R' Rw r' l // ELL

Next - R' U R B U R B' U r u


----------



## JasonK (Jan 9, 2013)

ottozing said:


> [L'] // Inspection
> l Rw U Rw U' Rw U Rw U' Rw // Top & Centers
> [R'] R' L R L' [L] R L' R' Rw r' l // ELL



Alternatively:
[L'] l U Rw' U' r' u
2-flip



ottozing said:


> Next - R' U R B U R B' U r u


[U'] L' u' // Oka block
* Rw U Rw U' u' // Centres
L U L' U' L // Fix stuff
 R' L R L' // L3E

Next: U' L R B L' U R' U' b*


----------



## ottozing (Jan 9, 2013)

U Rw' U' R L R' u' //lololololol

Next - U' L' U' L B' U L B l b u


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 9, 2013)

* // inspection
L U' R' // Oka first step
L U L' // top
l' [L'] L R' L' R U' R U u' R' r' // ELL

Next: U L R' U L' B' R' B r' b' u'*


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Next: U L R' U L' B' R' B r' b' u'



[R'] U R
[L] Rw' U Rw'
 U' R U R' U'
[B'] R' L R L' U L' U' L
Tips last

NExt: U R B L' B R L U' B


----------



## JasonK (Feb 5, 2013)

Username said:


> NExt: U R B L' B R L U' B


[L'] R' L'
[R'] Rw U Rw U Rw'
[R'] R' L R Rw' R L' R' L

Nice and easy

Next: U R' L' R' L' U B' L R r b


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

JasonK said:


> [L'] R' L'
> [R'] Rw U Rw U Rw'
> [R'] R' L R Rw' R L' R' L
> 
> ...



U' R' U'
[L] U Rw' U' Rw' U' R' U R
 R' L R L'
Tips last

NExt: L' U' R' U' R' B' U' L


----------



## JasonK (Feb 5, 2013)

Username said:


> NExt: L' U' R' U' R' B' U' L



[R] [L']
U' L' R' L' R
[R'] U L' U' L

Next: L' R' U' L' B L B R' l b u'


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Next: L' R' U' L' B L B R' l b u'



L U R'
* [R'] L' U L //That was easy 
Tips last

Next: U B R L B R B' R*


----------



## JasonK (Feb 5, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U B R L B R B' R


[L] [R']
B Rw' U Rw' U' Rw
[R'] R' L R Rw' R L' R' L U

Next: U R L' R U' L' R' U R'


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Next: U R L' R U' L' R' U R'



[U'] U L //Oka setup
 Rw' U' Rw U Rw' //Orient centers
R' L R L'  R' L R L' U L' U' L //L5E
Tips last

Next: L B' R B' U L' U' B'


----------



## Iggy (Feb 5, 2013)

Username said:


> [U'] U L //Oka setup
> Rw' U' Rw U Rw' //Orient centers
> R' L R L'  R' L R L' U L' U' L //L5E
> Tips last
> ...




[R'] //inspection
L' U' L' U' //1-flip block
R' Dw R' Dw //1-flip case
[R] L' U L U'//L3E

Next: L B L U' B' R' B' L' r u'


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Next: L B L U' B' R' B' L' r u'



[R'] R U
[L'] Rw [R'] R' L R L' U L' U'
Tips last

Next: L' U L' U B' L' U B


----------



## Iggy (Feb 5, 2013)

Username said:


> [R'] R U
> [L'] Rw [R'] R' L R L' U L' U'
> Tips last
> 
> Next: L' U L' U B' L' U B



 //inspection
U L' R' //1-flip block
U' L U' R Dw //1-flip case
[R][B'] R' L R L' U L' U' L //L3E

Next: U L B U R' B U B R


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Next: U L B U R' B U B R



R' L R L R'
Rw U Rw'
 R U R' U'
R' L R L U L U'

Next: R L R L' B R' U' B


----------



## Iggy (Feb 5, 2013)

Username said:


> R' L R L R'
> Rw U Rw'
> R U R' U'
> R' L R L U L U'
> ...




[R'] //inspection
U R' Dw R //centers
U R U' R' U' //oka case
[R] R U' R' U //L3E

Next: R' U' B R U' R' B L


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

Iggy said:


> [R'] //inspection
> U R' Dw R //centers
> U R U' R' U' //oka case
> [R] R U' R' U //L3E
> ...



 R U 
[L'] Rw' U Rw' U'
R' L R L'  R' L R L'

Next: U B L' R' U' R' B' R'


----------



## Username (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U B L' R' U' R' B' R'



Since nobody else is doing this I will do my own scramble 


R' L' U' L' //1-flip Block
U R Dw R' Dw R Dw //1-flip Case
[L'] R' L R L' U L' U' L //2-flip

Next: L' B R' B U L' B L'


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: L' B R' B U L' B L'



 

V: R L U' Lw'
L4E: Dw R U' R' L' U' L U

Still not sure if I wanna swap to top-L3E. Polish V is only slightly less efficient and it has two steps instead of 3.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: L' B R' B U L' B L'



[R'] [U']
U' L' R' //Setup
Dw' R Dw' R //1-flip
[R] R' L' R Rw' L' R L R' //U-perm

Next: R U R U L U' B U'

EDIT: Ninja'd, but Tim didn't give a scramble so mine still stands.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: L' B R' B U L' B L'



[R]
R //oka block
Rw' U' Rw R Rw U' Rw' //centers
 R' L R L' //L3E

I hope I'm doing this right, it's kinda hard to figure out the rotations :/

EDIT: ninja'ed twice, lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: L' B R' B U L' B L'



[L']
B' //Bell block
R' L R L' U //finish top
[R] U L' U' L //LL


Next: U' L U' L U' B U' L'
edit: wow triple ninja....I win for most efficient though


----------



## Username (Sep 13, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Next: R U R U L U' B U'



[R' B] R U' R' L' B' U' //Intuitive top
[R] U' R U R'

NEXT: U B' L' U B' L R B' L'

E: So many ninja'd before me. This scramble stands


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> NEXT: U B' L' U B' L R B' L'



*
U //oka block
R' U R' Rw' R' //centers
[R] R' L R L' //L3E

next: U L R U L' B R' L*


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> *
> 
> 
> next: U L R U L' B R' L*


*
bad scramble :/

[L] U R U' R' L' R U' //top
[R] L R' L' R2 U' R' U //LL

next: U' R L R L U R U*


----------



## Username (Sep 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: U' R L R L U R U



[R U']
L' U' R U  R'' U R U' //Top
[R] R' L R L' Lw L' R' L //l3e

next: U L' B' R L R' B L'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> next: U L' B' R L R' B L'


[U'] L' R' L U' Lw' //top
U' R U R' //LL

next: R U' L' U' L R U L


----------



## Username (Sep 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: R U' L' U' L R U L



U' R U L' U R U R' U' //Oka
[R] R' L R L'

U' B R B L B R L'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2013)

Username said:


> U' R U L' U R U R' U' //Oka
> [R] R' L R L'
> 
> U' B R B L B R L'


better solution for your solve: [R'] B' U L U' R (1 flip) => LL skip 
but anyway

everything:
 L U R U R' U R L R' L' U

next: B U R' L B' L' U R'


----------



## parsa (Sep 13, 2013)

Scramble: B U R' L B' L' U R' 
1-Flip
top// U B'
Centers+:LL // U' R' L' R L R' U' B U'
NEXT:U R' U' L U' R L' U'


----------



## andi25 (Sep 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: B U R' L B' L' U R'



 U R' // Setup
U' L R L R ' U' R U' // 1-flip-case
[R] L R' L' R U' R U R' // LL

next: U' L U' B' L' U R' U

Edit: ninjad -.-


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2013)

andi25 said:


> next: U' L U' B' L' U R' U


[U'] U R U R' //1 flip block
B U' L U' // finish top
L' R L R' //LL

or with cancellations:
[U'] U R U R' //1 flip block
B U' R L R' U' //everything else

next:U L' R' U L U' R' U'


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next:U L' R' U L U' R' U'


[L]U' R' U Lw // V[U']L R' L' R U L' U L // L4E12On phone, generate your own scramble sorry (no real difference)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2013)

B U' L' B L' U L' B' l b u

 R' L' U L U' Rw' R' U' R U Rw (Top + Centers)
 L R' L' R2 [R'] L' R' L [R] r' u' l' (L3E)

I suck at pyra 

Next - U L' U' L U' R L' U' L l' b' u


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - U L' U' L U' R L' U' L



hmmm lots of good tops...
the only one I see with a nice LL is:
[B'] U L' R' L R' L' R //top
[R] L R' L' R //LL


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

Didn't get a scramble, provided one myself:

B R' B U' R' L U B'

[R']
B' R U' R U R L R' L' U'
[R] L R' L' R

Next: B U R' U B' L B R


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: B U R' U B' L B R



oops sorry for no scramble 

[L] U L' R' U' R' U' //intuitive top
[R] U L' U' L //LL


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> oops sorry for no scramble



You did it again.... XD


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2013)

Let's face it, this thread is for example solves. You can submit your own scramble.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 16, 2013)

My own scramble: L' R' U' L' R L' U' L'

U' R U R' //1-flip block
U' L U' L' R' L R Dw //top
[R] R' L R L' [B'] U' R U R'

Next: U R B' R L' B R' L' B'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> You did it again.... XD


Ugh, I seriously thought to myself that I had better not do it again, because that would make me look like a total *****. :fp
edit: Seriously, that word gets censored? huh.


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Next: U R B' R L' B R' L' B'



[R]
B' U' R L U R U  R L R' L' U
R L' R' L

NEXT: B U B R' L' U L' R'


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> NEXT: B U B R' L' U L' R'



* B U R U' R U' L (Magic)

next: U L R B' R U B U'*


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2013)

Carrot said:


> * B U R U' R U' L (Magic)
> 
> next: U L R B' R U B U'*


*

[B'] 
L' R L' R R' L' U' L U R U'

Truncated to-> L' R L U' L U R U' (8 moves)

NEXT: R L R B U' L U R*


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> [B']
> L' R L' R R' L' U' L U R U'
> 
> Truncated to-> L' R L U' L U R U' (8 moves)
> ...



[U']
R B' R' B (L3E)
U' L' U' L' U' L U' (Funny 2-gen stuff)
R U (DONE?)

[R]
L U L' (L3E)
R' U' R U' (funny moves)
L R' L' R L' (more funny moves)
U' (finish it)

[R'] 
L R' L R L'2 (L3E)
*
L B L R U R' U (finish it!)

[L][U']
U R' (setup)
B L B' L' (L3E)
U' L R' L' U (KATCHING!)

next: U L R' L R' B L' R L*


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

Carrot said:


> next: U L R' L R' B L' R L



[R]
R U' B' U L' U //TOP
[R] R' L R L' U L' U' L //2-flip

Next: U B L U R B' L R'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 16, 2013)

Carrot said:


> next: U L R' L R' B L' R L



L U L' R L' U L' 

[B R'] U' L' U L U'

I hope I got the rotations right. Keyhole btw

ninja'd :/



Username said:


> Next: U B L U R B' L R'



U' L' U L' U [B R' U]

L R' L' R U' L' U L //back edge
L' U L U'

can someone give me a better way for solving the back edge?

Next: L B' U' B' L U L' R


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> stuff



Remember to include a new scramble.

Next: U B L U R B' L R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Remember to include a new scramble.
> 
> Next: U B L U R B' L R'



[L B'] U' R U R' U' //setups and stuff
[U'] U' R' U' Lw' //finish top
L R' L' R

eh, decent

next: L' B U' R' L B' R' U'


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: L' B U' R' L B' R' U'



[R']
U' R
L' U' L' R L U'
[L'] R' L R L'

Next: L U' L R' B' U' R L


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: L U' L R' B' U' R L



[U'] U L R' L R L'  L R' L' R U  R' L R L'

Horrible slegehammery LBL solve 

Next: U L' R' B' L' B' U' L


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Next: U L' R' B' L' B' U' L



[R U'] R B L R Dw
R' L' R' L R [R]
R' L R L2' U R U'¨

Next: U' L R U' B' R' L B'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U' L R U' B' R' L B'



L' [R' U] U' L' [B R'] U L R' L' R U

Next:  U' R B U' B R' L U


----------



## Iggy (Sep 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> L' [R' U] U' L' [B R'] U L R' L' R U
> 
> Next:  U' R B U' B R' L U



[B U'] U R L' //1-flip block
Dw R' Dw R' //top
[R] R U' R' U //LL

Next: U R B R L U R U'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 16, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Next: U R B R L U R U'



 L R' [R' U'] U' L R' L [R' U]
R U R' U R U R L R L'

Next: L' U' R' L U' B L R'


----------



## JasonK (Sep 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Next: L' U' R' L U' B L R'


 [L']
R Rw' U' Rw' U Rw' U' Rw'
[R'] R' L R Rw' R L' R' L

Next: R L U L' U' B U' L'


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

L R' U B' R' U' R U //Top using Oka
[R] L R' L' R


next: L R B U' L B' U' R


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> next: L R B U' L B' U' R



[R]
R' L' R L (L3E)
U L U R' L' U' L (yay )

R U B L R' U' B' L'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Carrot said:


> [R]
> R' L' R L (L3E)
> U L U R' L' U' L (yay )
> 
> R U B L R' U' B' L'



do you actually do that in real solves, or is that just an FMC thing? (Don't have a pyraminx with me so no solve)


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> do you actually do that in real solves, or is that just an FMC thing? (Don't have a pyraminx with me so no solve)



yes/no, no

I do it sometimes when I'm bored, it gives nicer LL's *cough* skip *cough*.

(it usually takes like half a minute inspection haha )


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 16, 2013)

Carrot said:


> R U B L R' U' B' L'



wat scr

 L' U' L  U L' U L L R' L' R

Next: U' B R U L R U B


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Next: U' B R U L R U B



L U' L U' R Dw' R Dw'
[R'] R U' R' U

next: U L R' L R L' U R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> next: U L R' L R L' U R'



lol easy

* U L Lw' //top
L R' L' R //LL

next: L' R' L B' R L' B R'*


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> lol easy
> 
> * U L Lw' //top
> L R' L' R //LL
> ...


*

[R U] 
L U L' R U
R' Dw R L' R' L R U

Next: R B U L' R U' B U'*


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: R B U L' R U' B U'



[L U] B L' R L' // V with forced easy case
U' R' L R L' U' // L3E

next: U' R' L' U' B' L B R


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: U' R' L' U' B' L B R



[U']
L //Bell Block
U *L'* //Orient Centers
*L* R' L' R U //Finish Top
[R]R' L R L2' U L U' //L3E

NExt: L' R' L' U' R B' R B'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> NEXT: B U B R' L' U L' R'



[L'] R L' D' R
[L'] R' L R L' L' U L U' 

Next: U' R' B U' B R' B' R'

EDIT: oh I redid a scramble that was already done. Oh well.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 17, 2013)

rickcube said:


> Next: U' R' B U' B R' B' R'


[R' B] U' R [U'] L R' L' Dw L R L R' L' //stuff that makes it solved.

next: U B R B R B U' L


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: U B R B R B U' L



[R']
B' U' L R' L' R' U
[R] L R' L' R

next: U' L B' U' R' U' B' U' L


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2013)

Username said:


> next: U' L B' U' R' U' B' U' L


Top: U L' R' D' R D' R' D'[L']L3E: R' L R L'On phone, just grab your own scramble sorry.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 17, 2013)

R U B L B L' R B

R U' R' Rw U Rw' (Top)
[R']* R' L R L' (L3E)

Next - U' L' B R U' R' B R*


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' L' B R U' R' B R



[L'] 
L R  R' U R L R' L' U
[R] L R' L' R2 U' R' U

Next: U L U L R' L R' B'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U L U L R' L R' B'



[L B']
L' R' U' L' //1-flip block
B' U Lw' //1-flip case
U' R U R' //LL

next: L' R L' U R L' B' L


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: L' R L' U R L' B' L


[B'] R' L D L // top and bottom centers
[R] L R' L' R U' R U R' B // 2 flip

Next: U B L' B' U B' L B


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 19, 2013)

rickcube said:


> Next: U B L' B' U B' L B



[U'] R' U' R //setup
L' R' L' R L' //3 cycle
U' //AUF


Spoiler



ok fine it was just L4E, it's not ALWAYS bad



next: U L U R' U R B L


----------



## ottozing (Sep 19, 2013)

[L'] * Rw R U' R' U' [R'] U L' U L (Top)
[U'] Rw' (Done)

Next - L' U L U R B L' R*


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L' U L U R B L' R


[L U'] L' B //1 flip block
U L' U' L' R L U' //1 flip with forced LL skip

next: U B' U R' B R' U B L


----------



## Username (Sep 19, 2013)

[L]
L' B' U R' L R L' U //Top (bell)
[L'] U L' U' L R' L R L' //2flip

next: L' B U R' L' B' R' B


----------



## andi25 (Sep 19, 2013)

Username said:


> next: L' B U R' L' B' R' B



[L'] R L // 1-Flip-Block
L U B' U R // Case
[R] L' U L U' // L3E

Next: L' U B L B L U B R


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 19, 2013)

andi25 said:


> Next: L' U B L B L U B R


oh, here's a cool one: 
* 
L //reduce to 2 gen
U R U' R U R' U R // finish

next: U R U R' B' U B U*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: U R U R' B' U B U


[L] D' L' R L R' L'
[L'] U' L' U L B

There's got to be a nicer way to do that.

Next: U R' U' B U L' R' B'


----------



## Username (Sep 20, 2013)

rickcube said:


> Next: U R' U' B U L' R' B'



[L]
R L' U' L U' [U']
R Dw R' Dw R [R]
R' L R L2' U L U'

NEXT: U' R' L' R' L' R U' B L'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 20, 2013)

rickcube said:


> There's got to be a nicer way to do that.


[U'] U' L' U' L  R U' R' U'



Username said:


> NEXT: U' R' L' R' L' R U' B L'


[R'] L' U R' U' R' U' //top
[R] L R' L' R


----------



## Iggy (Sep 23, 2013)

You forgot the scramble again. 

Scramble: U' R B U' L' U' B' U' R'

[L] R' U R //1-flip setup
L U' R //top
[L'] R' L R L' //L3E

Next: U L' R' L' B L' R' U


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 24, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Next: U L' R' L' B L' R' U


wow, I just cannot remember to scramble

[B U']
U' R U' L' U lolol

next: U L R L B' R U' R U'


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2013)

Just a quick semi related question. When using one flip, if R makes it so your top is 2 solved edges and a flipped edge (step one) but ALSO solves the centers, what do you do?

Instead of R I did: U R' L R L' R which is just a cancelled WO case. Anything easy I'm missing?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> next: U L R L B' R U' R U'




B R' L' -> R' U R L' R' L'
R L' R' L

13 moves with a pretty bad scramble. Worked out well.

Next: L B' R' L' B U L' B' l r' b u'
^got this in my current session and I wanna see what you guys do with it.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 6, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Next: L B' R' L' B U L' B' l r' b u'




*
l Rw' R'
U Rw' U Rw' U'
[L] Rw' U' Rw' R Rw
[R'] U L' U' L u l' r'

next: U' R B' L' B' R B' L' b*


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> next: U' R B' L' B' R B' L' b



This one's for you Drew.

L4E (one looked)

U' R' U R' U
[R]
U R U R'

9 moves

U B U' R' L B L B


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 6, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> This one's for you Drew.
> 
> L4E (one looked)
> 
> ...


That solution can be viewed as 1-flip cancelled into LL, I'm unimpressed 

I don't feel like finding a good solution, so

R L R' U' R U' R U' R'
[R] L R' L' R

Here's a weird one I got yesterday:

U' R' L' U' R' L' U' R' L'


----------



## Kuba (Oct 20, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> U' R' L' U' R' L' U' R' L'




[U'] L U R' // 1flip block 
L' U' L' R L // 1flip case
R L' R' L // L3E

next: B L' U' R B' U B' R


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

Rw' U R- triangle
oL U Rw' U'-centers
oU R' L R L' U' R U' R' U'- intuitive L4E
Next: L R U' L B U L' U' l' b


----------



## Iggy (Oct 25, 2013)

[B'] u R Dw' R' Dw' R' //centers
U R' U' R U //top
[R] R' L R L' R U' R' U u' //L3E

Next: B R' L B' R U L' R r' b u


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Next: B R' L B' R U L' R r' b u



*
top: R U' R' U L' U'
[R]
l3e: R' L R L'2 U L U'

Next: L R' L B' U' B R U' L'*


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 25, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Next: L R' L B' U' B R U' L'


[B']
R B R' U' B' Lw'
L R' L' R

Next: R L U L' B' L' U L


----------



## Kuba (Oct 25, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Next: R L U L' B' L' U L



[L] 
V: Rw' B U' Rw 
forced skip: R' U R

next: L R B' L' R' U' L B'


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 4, 2013)

Kuba said:


> next: L R B' L' R' U' L B'



* 

U' R' U // 1-flip block
Rw' Dw' R' L R L' U' // centers + skip

yæ for 1-flip on left

Next: L U' B' R L U' B R'*


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Next: L U' B' R L U' B R'



[B'] L R' Dw L Lw' U' // top
R' L R L' // LL

next: U L B' U B' L' U' B R


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> next: U L B' U B' L' U' B R



* U' R U R' Dw//Setup to WO case
R' Dw R Dw R' Dw'//Finish everything (LLskip)

Next: U L U' L R U B' L*


----------



## Eppley12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Username said:


> * U' R U R' Dw//Setup to WO case
> R' Dw R Dw R' Dw'//Finish everything (LLskip)
> 
> Next: U L U' L R U B' L*


*

L' B'//First block 
U l U' l' U' l' U l U' // Centers w/ edge preservation 
B' U' B U l' // Finish

Next:U' L' B' R U R B L' U*


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 24, 2014)

Eppley12 said:


> L' B'//First block
> U l U' l' U' l' U l U' // Centers w/ edge preservation
> B' U' B U l' // Finish
> 
> Next:U' L' B' R U R B L' U



*
R L' U' R // V
L' U L U // L4E

Next: L B L B' R' L R' L*


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2014)

Scramble: L B L B' R' L R' L

U top:
U L' R' U' // Bell block + centres
R' L R L' // Complete top
L3E

B top:
[R'] L R' L' R // Nutella block
 R' L' R' L' R L // Complete top+centres
L3E
I couldn't really find anything better this. If you do, let me know.

L top:
[R] U R' // Oka block + centres
L U' L' U' // Complete top
L3E

R top:
(First realize that the top+centres can be done <L,R>)
[F' R'] R' L R L R' // Oka block + centres
L' R' L R // Complete top
L3E

Next scramble: L' R L' R B L' B' L'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next scramble: L' R L' R B L' B' L'


* R' U' R U' R // V
[U'] U' R U' R' U' // L4E

Next: U' L B' L U L R U' L'*


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 14, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' L B' L U L R U' L'



[B'] B R L R' L' R L' U // top
[R] R U' R' U // top

U L B' R L' U R' L'


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice top+centres solution, not that easy to see I think 

[L R'] B // reduce to <L,R> top+centres
L' R' L R L R // actually solve top+centres
L3E

Next: U' R' B L' R U' L R


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> [B'] B R L R' L' R L' U // top
> [R] R U' R' U // top
> 
> U L B' R L' U R' L'



[R] [U'] R' U L R' // Top
L R' L' R // L3E

EDIT: got ninjaed by Robert  Do his scramble!

EDIT2:
Robert, why did you just mirror his scramble? :O


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2014)

No next scramble so I'll just use this: L' R B L R' B' R L'

* [U'] U L R' L' R [R'] U L  // Top
L3E

Next: U R B U L' B U' R B*


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 14, 2014)

ottozing said:


> No next scramble so I'll just use this: L' R B L R' B' R L'
> Next: U R B U L' B U' R B


R' U R L U R // top
[R] U' R U R' // L3E

U' R B L' R' B' L R

I just love this thread so much.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> U' R B L' R' B' L R


Using U top
 L U L R U' R' U // Yay BM
[L'] R' L R L' //L3E

Using R top
[L' U] U' R' U' R' d L' U L U' //Oka top
[L'] R' L R L' //L3E

Using L top
[R] L' B R' U' L [U'] L' R' L R U // Solve the pyra

Using B top
No thanks 
Meh 13 moves with 1-flip isn't too bad I guess

Next: U' B U' L R U' L R'


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 15, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Next: U' B U' L R U' L R'



[L'] U R' L' [L] R' U' L' U // top
 R U' R' U // L3E

Next: L' B' U' L' U B R U'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 15, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Next: L' B' U' L' U B R U'


using LBL:
[R U] R L' [U'] L' U L // Layer
L R U R' U' L' U // LL

with cancellation: [R U] R L' [U'] L' U L' R U R' U' L' U (11)

using keyhole:
[U R'] R' L' // keyhole block 
R D R' D R' // orient centers + lolskip

final solution: [U R'] R' L' R D R' D R' (7)


Next: U' R B' U B L R B


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' R B' U B L R B



[U'] U' R' L' B' L' U lol

next: U L U' B L' R' U' B L


----------



## ottozing (Nov 15, 2014)

[R] U L' R  R * L [L'] R' U R U' R' //errythang

Next: U L' R' U L' R' U' R*


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 15, 2014)

ottozing said:


> [R] U L' R  R * L [L'] R' U R U' R' //errythang
> 
> Next: U L' R' U L' R' U' R*


*
L' U R L' U L // Top
[R] U' R U R' // LL
Next: U B' U' L B U R' B'*


----------



## Cale S (Nov 15, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Next: U B' U' L B U R' B'


[R'] U R L' [L] R' U' R // V + edge in top-back
R' L R L' // L3C
with cancellation: [R'] U R L' [L] R' U' L R L' (8)

Next: L R U L' R L U L


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: L R U L' R L U L


[L'] L R  R U L' // 1-flip top
[L'] R' L R L' // L3E

Next: U L B R U' B' L' U R


----------



## Username (Nov 15, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Next: U L B R U' B' L' U R



[L' U] L' R L U' R U' //Top
[R] R' L R L' U L' U' L //2flip

next: L R L R U R B U R


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 15, 2014)

Not quite sure how to say this but
D R L' x' L' U L R' U' R U'
y' R' L R L'
Next:
U R' U B' R L' R' B R'


----------



## Username (Nov 15, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Not quite sure how to say this but
> D R L' x' L' U L R' U' R U'
> y' R' L R L'
> Next:
> U R' U B' R L' R' B R'



Pyraminx Notation

[R'] R Dw' L' U' 
R Dw R' Dw R]
[L'] U L' U' L [B'] R' L R L

Ew

Next: R U' L' B' R L' U B'


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2014)

I suck at Pyra but why not



Username said:


> R U' L' B' R L' U B'


[R'] R U'
[L] R' L R U' L'
[U'] L' U' L
[L] R' L R L' U L' U' L R

(notation could be wrong, I've never written down Pyra moves before)

Next: U B' R B' U' R B' R'


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> I suck at Pyra but why not
> 
> 
> [R'] R U'
> ...



Your last 2 U-turns went the wrong direction  but beside that it was ok

L' U L' R' U L' U // everything

next: B L' R B' R L' B U r'


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 15, 2014)

Carrot said:


> next: B L' R B' R L' B U r'


[B'] B' L R' L R' L' R U' // top
[R] U L' U' L

next: L U B' L R' L R' L


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> [B'] B' L *R' L R' L' R* U' // top
> [R] U L' U' L
> 
> next: L U B' L R' L R' L



COOL! 

[B'] B R U L' U' R U' // top
[L'] R' L R L'

next: B L' R' B U L' B' L'


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 15, 2014)

Carrot said:


> COOL!
> 
> [B'] B R U L' U' R U' // top
> [L'] R' L R L'
> ...


U' [R] Lw' U' Lw' [L] // V-block
R U' R' U R' U' R U // L4E
Next: U' B L U L' B U R' B


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 16, 2014)

Scramble: U' B L U L' B U R' B

[F] R // Oka block
U' L U' R // Centres
 R' U' R // Finish the top
U perm //L3E

Next scramble: U B' R' U' R B' U' L B' (same scramble but mirrored, I want someone to find a better solution than the one I found if possible)


Bonus example!

This one is for you, Drew. Can you figure out where the scramble was taken from? 

Scramble: U' L' U R B' L U R' B R' B

[L'] B' // Build a "leg"
R' L' R U // Build the back of the "tripod"
R' L // Complete the "tripod". (Notice that doing R' L instead of L R' gives a better L3E case)
[R] R' L R L' // L3E


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next scramble: U B' R' U' R B' U' L B' (same scramble but mirrored, I want someone to find a better solution than the one I found if possible)


L R' L' R' L' U // V-block/top
R L R' L' R' // L3E

Next: U' R U' L R' U B R' B


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Scramble: U' B L U L' B U R' B
> 
> [F] R // Oka block
> U' L U' R // Centres
> ...




[L'] B U' R L' R'
 R L' R' U L
2Flip

This is not what I would do in a speedsolve, just tried to find something different than what I'd normally do

E: Ninja'd



AlexMaass said:


> L R' L' R' L' U // V-block/top
> R L R' L' R' // L3E
> 
> Next: U' R U' L R' U B R' B




[R' U] L' R L
U' L R Dw L U
L3E

same as above, not speedsolve

Next: U R' L R' U' B L' R' L


----------



## Cale S (Nov 16, 2014)

Username said:


> Next: U R' L R' U' B L' R' L


[U'] R' U L' // face
L R' L B U' B' L R // permute face/solve rest

with cancellation: [U'] R' U R' L B U' B' L R (9)

Next: L U B' R' L' B L' U'


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2014)

Cale S said:


> [U'] R' U L' // face
> L R' L B U' B' L R // permute face/solve rest
> 
> with cancellation: [U'] R' U R' L B U' B' L R (9)
> ...



1.87 stackmat
[U'] R B R' B' R B // top on back
L R' L' R // L3E

(a bit slow due to some lockup in top  )

next: U' R L B U B' L U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> This one is for you, Drew. Can you figure out where the scramble was taken from?
> 
> Scramble: U' L' U R B' L U R' B R' B
> 
> ...


Fail single in my WR average. Guessed it before I even looked at the scramble. 


Carrot said:


> next: U' R L B U B' L U'



 B R' L' R U // top
[R] L R' L' R2 U' R' U // L3E

next: U' R U' L' B' L B' U


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Fail single in my WR average. Guessed it before I even looked at the scramble.


I've severely underestimated your look ahead abilities 

[L'] U R' D' R D' //top+centres
[L'] R' L R L' U L' U' L // L3E

next: U R' U L B L' B U'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 17, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> next: U R' U L B L' B U'


using V-first (8 moves):
[R'] L' R // V
 L' U L' U R U' R' L' // L4E
with cancellation: [R' U] B' U L' U R U' R' L' 

using FP (14 moves):
[R] L B' R // face
D R U L' U' B L' B' L' R' U' // permute face/solve rest

using keyhole (12 moves):
[L'] R D' R' // orient centers
L' R' L R U' // finish top
[L' B] R' L R L' // L3E

using LBL (9 moves):
[R'] L' U R // layer
 L U R U' R' L' // LL

Next: L B L R' L' R U' B'


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 17, 2014)

R U R'
[L] L' U L U

Super happy with this. 

Next: R L' R B' R L B L R' B R' B R B


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 17, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: L B L R' L' R U' B'



[L] U R U' [L'] R' L R L // everything

next: U B' U' B L' B' R L l r

edit: lol we're going to have to start checking for ninjas


----------



## Username (Nov 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> [L] U R U' [L'] R' L R L // everything
> 
> next: U B' U' B L' B' R L l r
> 
> edit: lol we're going to have to start checking for ninjas




[R] U' L U' R' //Oka Block + centers
U' L' U' L U
[R] R U' R' U

Next: R L R B L' R B L'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2014)

Username said:


> Next: R L R B L' R B L'



[R'] [U'] L' U L' //oka block and centers
R' U' R U //top
[R] L R' L' R2 U' R' U//L3E

Next: L R' L' B' R' B U' R


----------



## Carrot (Nov 17, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Next: L R' L' B' R' B U' R



* U L' R' L R L // top
[R] L R' L' R U' R U R' // 2-flip

next: L R L' U' L' B R' L' U*


----------



## Username (Nov 17, 2014)

Carrot said:


> * U L' R' L R L // top
> [R] L R' L' R U' R U R' // 2-flip
> 
> next: L R L' U' L' B R' L' U*


*

[B' U] R' L R' L' R U' //Top
[R] U L' U' L [B'] R' L R L'

Next: R' B' L U' R L' U' L'*


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 17, 2014)

Username said:


> Next: R' B' L U' R L' U' L'



[L B'] R U' L' D L' U L // everything

next: U B L' R L' U R' U L


----------



## Carrot (Nov 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> [L B'] R U' L' D L' U L // everything
> 
> next: U B L' R L' U R' U L



Lw' L' U' Lw Rw' // top
 R' U R U' // L3E

Next: B U' L U R' B L' R'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 17, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Next: B U' L U R' B L' R'


[L'] R' U' R' // V
U' L R U R L R L // L4E

[R'] U L' R' L // face
 L' R U' R' U' L U' // permute face/solve rest

Next: U' L' U R L U' B' R' L'


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 17, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' L' U R L U' B' R' L'



3.88 stackmatted

[U'] L R' L' U R L R // v

[U'] U' R' L R L' U R U R' U' // l4e

Next: U' L' R B L' B R B' U' r b'


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 17, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> Next: U' L' R B L' B R B' U' r b'


[R] R' L' B' R' U' 2-flip

Next: L R' U L' R B' U B'


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 18, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Next: L R' U L' R B' U B'



[L] L R' L' U Lw' B // top
L' U L U' // L3E
That's what I would have done in a solve. Here's a more slick solution I found:

[R] B' L' R' U R B' U'

next: U' L' U R' U' L R U'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> next: U' L' U R' U' L R U'


[L' U] R U' R // V
[U'] L' U L // L4E
lol
Next: U R L' U R' B' L R'


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 18, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U R L' U R' B' L R'



Stackmatted: 3.31

[U'] R L' U L' [U'] L R' L' R // layer

L' U L U L' U L // LL

Next U' L R' B L' R U' L' R'


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 21, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> Next U' L R' B L' R U' L' R'


[R']  
L R' L' U' R' Rw // V-block and some other edge piece solved
U' R' U // LL (Cancellations FTW!)

(btw your solution seems wrong for some reason)

Next: L B U L B' L U B L'


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 21, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Next: L B U L B' L U B L'



Stackmatted: 3.27

[R' L] U L U R' // v
[U'] U R' L R L' U' R U' R' U R' L R L' U'

Yay sup5 tps 

Also looks like my last solution didn't work cause I accidentally put [U'] instead of 

Next: U R' B L' B R' L'


----------



## ottozing (Nov 21, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> Next: U R' B L' B R' L'



Gonna do tops on all 4 tips yay.

B: [R] [L] R' L' R (Setup to 1-flip)
U' Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw

R:  [L'] R [L] R (Oka block)
U' Rw' U (Centers)
R L R' L'

U: [R'] L R' (Oka block)
U Rw' U' (Centers)
Rw' [L] U L' U' L

L: [B'] U' L' B (Reduce to 2gen top)
L R' L R' L R

This makes me want to get good at seeing ways to reduce tops to 2 gen.

Next: L' R' B L' B R' U L


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2014)

*Pyraminx Example Solve Thread!*

First scramble: U R U' L' B' R' B' U R' r' b' u

Start with Green, Yellow Blue tip with Green side facing you. 

U R 
U r' R
U l L U
*Rotate to green on bottom red in front*
u U' L R' L' R
*Rotate to green on bottom, blue in front*
R' L R L'
*Rotate to blue on bottom, yellow in front*
R L' R' L

Next scramble: U' L U' L B' L' R U l r' b u'


----------



## Punnett (Nov 23, 2014)

I use Keyhole so i hope you can understand the centre edge trio
Scramble: U' L U' L B' L' R U l r' b u' (green on front yellow on bottom) I got 5.86 heres my solution

U L'
*rotate green to bottom blue to front, so the centre edge trio is on the bttom left*
l U L R' L'
*rotate yellow to front green on bottom, so the flipped edge is in the back*
l r' L R' L' R
*rotate blue on front green on bottom, two flipped edges in front*
R' L R L' U L' U' L u' 


Next scramble: L B U' R' B' R' U l b


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 23, 2014)

Punnett said:


> Next scramble: L B U' R' B' R' U l b


R' U R L' U' R // Top
U L' U' L R // oka LL

Next: B' L R L U L R' L' R B R'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Next: B' L R L U L R' L' R B R'


[R] B' L' U L // V
R' L R' L' R' // L4E

Next: U L U R' U' R U' R


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 21, 2014)

R' L' [L] R' L R L' // V
 U R U' R L R L' // L4E

Next: B' U' L B' L U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R' L B


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> R' L' [L] R' L R L' // V
> U R U' R L R L' // L4E
> 
> Next: B' U' L B' L U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R' L B




[L'] [F] U' R B L' U
[F] [U'] [F] R' L R L' [U'] R U' R' U R' L R L'

I need to rotate less...

Next: U' R' U' L R' L R


----------



## Montykins (Dec 1, 2015)

Scramble: U' R' U' L R' L R

L U R * U // AB3E
Insert at *: B L' B' L' U' L' U // 1 Move cancelled

Solution: L U R B L' B' L' U' L' U' // 10 Moves

Next: U R B' L U' R' L R U


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 1, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Scramble: U' R' U' L R' L R
> 
> L U R * U // AB3E
> Insert at *: B L' B' L' U' L' U // 1 Move cancelled
> ...



Why not just do this?
L U R U // AB3E/V
[R'] U' R U' R' U' // L4(3)E


----------



## Montykins (Dec 8, 2015)

Scramble: U R B' L U' R' L R U
L B R U' R // AB3E
Insert at start: B L' B' L // 1 Move cancelled

Solution: B L' B' L' B R U' R // 8 Moves - 1 less than scramble!

Next: R L U' L B' R B L R


----------



## Isaacattack (Dec 12, 2015)

scramble R L U' L B' L R
L R' L' R y' L R' L' R = V

y' U R U R' U' = L3E

13 moves

next:B' U' B U L' B' R U'


----------



## sqAree (Dec 13, 2015)

scramble: B' U' B U L' B' R U'

R' U B L // AB3E/V
B' R' B' R B' // L3E

9 moves

next: U L U' R L' R' B' R'


----------



## Montykins (Dec 13, 2015)

SCRAMBLE: U L U' R L' R' B' R'

ON INVERSE: R' B R B L R' L'

SKELETON: L R L' * B' R' B' R

INSERT AT *: B' U' R' U R B // 4 moves cancelled

SOLUTION: L R L' B' U' R' U B' R // 9 moves


----------



## sqAree (Dec 13, 2015)

Don't forget to include the next scramble!

Also, somehow I'm not surprised to meet you in this thread.


----------



## Montykins (Dec 14, 2015)

Haha yeah but it's a shame I can't find any FMC threads other than 2x2, 3x3 and pyra.

Next: R U B' L B' R B' R' L R U


----------



## sqAree (Dec 14, 2015)

scramble: R U B' L B' R B' R' L R U

B U R' B' R' L // blue face / AB3E

insert L' U L U' at "R'":

B U R L' U L U' R B' R' L (11 moves)

next: U L' R' B R' L' U' R

EDIT:

Well, I kind of split the first R' into two Rs and inserted a sledgehammer. Doesn't look like a very proper technique but it worked.
But as I said, I have no clue of fmc techniques and just do random things.


----------



## Montykins (Dec 15, 2015)

Scramble: U L' R' B R' L' U' R

R L B' L //AB3E

U' B U B' // L3E

Solution: R L B' L U' B U B' // 8 Moves

Didn't get to use any Inverse or NISS or insertions :'(

Next: L B' U L' R B R L' R U


----------



## sqAree (Dec 15, 2015)

scramble: L B' U L' R B R L' R U

* U L' U' L' // yellow-red-green-top

insert at *: R L' U L R'

solution: R L' U L R' U L' U' L' (9 moves)

One less than scramble, I'm proud!

next: U R B R U L B' U'

Well, L3E is somehow an insertion at the very end in your solution.


----------



## Montykins (Dec 17, 2015)

Scramble: U R B R U L B' U'
on inverse: B U L B' R' // AB3E

Skeleton: R * B L' ** U' B'
Insert at *: U' L U L' // 0 moves cancelled

Solution: R U' L U L' B L' U' B' // 1 more than the scramble 

Insertion was meh, but the best I could find. Still alright solve though

Next: U R U B' R U' L' B R' B'


----------



## sqAree (Dec 17, 2015)

scramble: U R U B' R U' L' B R' B'

B' R' U' L B' // AB3E/V

B' R' B' R B' // L3E

cancels one move, solution: B' R' U' L B R' B' R B'

Well, one move less than scramble once again, but I didn't really do an effort here.

Next: B' R' L' R' L' R' U R' B' L'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Mar 21, 2016)

sqAree said:


> scramble: U R U B' R U' L' B R' B'
> 
> B' R' U' L B' // AB3E/V
> 
> ...



L R' L R L' [L] 5/5 // set up to 1-flip (on the left xD)
U' L' [L] U L' [L] U' L 6/11 // 1-flip algorithm (LL skip)

next: R' L U' B' L U R' l r'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 27, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> L R' L R L' [L] 5/5 // set up to 1-flip (on the left xD)
> U' L' [L] U L' [L] U' L 6/11 // 1-flip algorithm (LL skip)
> 
> next: R' L U' B' L U R' l r'


[R]
u' r 2/2 // 2 tips
R' U' L U' 4/6 //keyhole block (oka block was already formed, but it gave nasty case)
R L R' L' 4/10 // finish top
R L' R' L 4/14 // LL

next L' B R U' L B R' L' l b' u'


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 27, 2016)

b u l' R B R' L U R U' R' L' U' L U'

Next: U' L R L' U L R' l' r b' u'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 27, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> b u l' R B R' L U R U' R' L' U' L U'
> 
> Next: U' L R L' U L R' l' r b' u'


[B']
r u 2/2 // 2 tips
U' L' R' L R [R] 5/7 // top
L R' L' R 4/11 //LL
u' l 2/13 // last 2 tips

next: L U B' L U' L' B' U' l r' u


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 27, 2016)

r l' u' R' U R L' R' B R

Next: U' R U L R' L R' L' r b u'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 7, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> r l' u' R' U R L' R' B R
> 
> Next: U' R U L R' L R' L' r b u'




u' l
U' L R' L' // set up to keyhole+cancel into R L R' L'
U' [L'] r'
R' L R L' U L' U' L //LL

next: U L' U' B U L' U' R r b' u'


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 7, 2016)

[R] R' r' U' L' l // V
[L] U R U' R2' L R L' u // L4E

next: L B' U' R' U' L' U' L' l' r b u'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh yay I love this thread 

[R]
R' U' L R' U' // top+ensure 4 mover LL
[R] L R' L' R

and some tips or something.

Next: U R' B L' R' B U' L U' r'


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 8, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> Next: U R' B L' R' B U' L U' r'



R' L R U R' U' L' U r
[R] U' R U R2' L R L'
E: whoops misscrambled 

Actual solution:
R U R r //layer
[L] R' L R L' [B'] R U' R' U R //2 flip


NEXT: R U' R' B R' L' B U l u


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 8, 2016)

L R [R'] l' // most of V, plus plan to force L3E w/ next edge insertion
U' R U' R' // V
[U'] R' L R L' u' // L3E

Next: U R U' B' U R B U l u'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 8, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> L R [R'] l' // most of V, plus plan to force L3E w/ next edge insertion
> U' R U' R' // V
> [U'] R' L R L' u' // L3E
> 
> Next: U R U' B' U R B U l u'


R' u U' R'  R' U' R // top
[R] U' R U R' l' // LL

next: U B' U B' R U' R' U' l r b u


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 8, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> R' u U' R'  R' U' R // top
> [R] U' R U R' l' // LL
> 
> next: U B' U B' R U' R' U' l r b u



Pretty sure that solution doesn't work, unless I'm missing something.

Here's mine though:
[ U ] B U' R r' U u' R l' [L] // Layer
L U R U' R' L' U' u' // LL

Next: U' R' B' U R' B U R U l r b


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 8, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> R' u U' R'  R' U' R // top
> [R] U' R U R' l' // LL
> 
> next: U B' U B' R U' R' U' l r b u


[U'] l' r' U' L U L // V + third edge
Dw L U L' U l' u'

just use DGs scramble for the next one lol


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 8, 2016)

I think BBCode screwed up Drew's solution. I assume there's an underline tag that was supposed to be a U rotation.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 8, 2016)

1973486 said:


> I think BBCode screwed up Drew's solution. I assume there's an underline tag that was supposed to be a U rotation.



Oh lol, that's pretty funny. Happened to mine too. Fixed it now.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 8, 2016)

U L R L' r'
[U'] U L' U' L U' R U' R' l' r'

U L' R L' U L' B R B' r' b' u


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 9, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> U L R L' r'
> [U'] U L' U' L U' R U' R' l' r'
> 
> U L' R L' U L' B R B' r' b' u


[B'] [R]
U L' R' U R' U R L R' U // all the things

U L U' R U' R B U B l' u


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 10, 2016)

dang, cancellation into LL, GJ

[B U] 
l U' L' U' R L' U' L U // fancy oka solution for the top (at least, fancy for me)
[L'] R' L R L' U L' U' L r' l //LL

next: L' U B' L B U B' L l' r b u


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 11, 2016)

[R U'] 
U R L' B' L' B U // top+cancel into LL.
r' u l' b'

next: R L' U B R' L U' B l' r' u'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 11, 2016)

r l [l'] R [l'] r [l'] R' L R' L' R [r] L R L' [l] R L' R' L //idk I'm bored

next: 
R' L U' B' L B R' U' l' b' u'


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 9, 2017)

l u L R' U' [R'] u U L' U L R U' B U' B' R'

next: L U L' U' L R U' R l r b'


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 9, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> l u L R' U' [R'] u U L' U L R U' B U' B' R'
> 
> next: L U L' U' L R U' R l r b'



[ U] L l' r U // V
[L] U L' U' L U' u' // L4E/L3E

Next: U' L U' B' L B' U' L' U l' r' b' u


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 28, 2017)

[R'] r l' U B' L' U u //V
[R'] U L' U L L R' L' R R U' R' U' u // L4E

next: B L' U R L R' B U' l' r u'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 28, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> [R'] r l' U B' L' U u //V
> [R'] U L' U L L R' L' R R U' R' U' u // L4E
> 
> next: B L' U R L R' B U' l' r u'


l r' R' Dw' R // line
L U // V
R' L R L' u // L4E

noodles: U L B R L' B' U R l' b u


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jan 31, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> l r' R' Dw' R // line
> L U // V
> R' L R L' u // L4E
> 
> noodles: U L B R L' B' U R l' b u



[B']
u r'
R L' U' L' U // put one top edge, while putting the other 2 on L, then finish the top
[L'] L R' L' R r' // LL

I also found a hard-to-execute-fast bell solution, and a nice oka solution

Next: R' U L' B L R B' U l b


----------



## AhmetYG (Mar 30, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> Next: R' U L' B L R B' U l b


oU' // Inspection
R U R' // Oka blocks
(Skip) // Orientation of the centers
U R' L' R U L U // Completing upper edges
oR R' L R L' // Completing edges
u' r' // Completing the tips

Next Scramble: L R' U' R' U' L U' R' U u' l' b


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 11, 2017)

y
u r' D' r R D' L' R' L R D
Last layer (red in bottom, yellow in front): R' L R L' U L' U' L

Next: B L R B' L U' B' L B' b r' l u'


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 21, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> y
> u r' D' r R D' L' R' L R D
> Last layer (red in bottom, yellow in front): R' L R L' U L' U' L
> 
> Next: B L R B' L U' B' L B' b r' l u'


(scrambled with green in front yellow on bottom)

Inspection: y' x'
Blue Centers w tips: l' r u U' L' R
edges: x' (green is now in front) U' L' U L y' R U R' y' L' U L y L' U L
top parity: u' y z L R' L R L R' L R

excecution is very fast for me, 10.97 single.

Next: 
L' B U L' R' U' B R u'


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 26, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> Next:
> L' B U L' R' U' B R u'



Centers + Tips: u L' B
Yellow Layer: B U' B' R U' R' B' U B
Top Layer: L R' L' R U R U' R' U

Next: U L U' B R' U B' L R b'


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 26, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> Next: U L U' B R' U B' L R b'


With 1-flip:

x' (y) (BRY center on top)
u R Dw' R (flip BY edge)
y Dw' R' Dw R' Dw (solve top)
x (z') L' U L U' (LL)

These rotations are awkward...

Without rotations:
b R Fw' R
Fw' L' Fw L' Fw
R' L R L'

Even more awkward...


*Next U R U L B R' B U R' l r b u'*


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 26, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Next U R U L B R' B U R' l r b u'



Centers and Tips: u b' r' l' R L' B
Yellow Layer: U R U' R' B U B' U' R' U R B' U' B U L U' L
Top Layer: y L R' L' R U' R U R'

NEXT: R' L' R U R L' U R l r b u


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 8, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> Centers and Tips: u b' r' l' R L' B
> Yellow Layer: U R U' R' B U B' U' R' U R B' U' B U L U' L
> Top Layer: y L R' L' R U' R U R'
> 
> NEXT: R' L' R U R L' U R l r b u


[ U ]
u' r'
R U' L U' [ U ] //set up to 1-flip
R' d R' d' //1-flip
[R]
L R' L' R2 U' R' U //LL
l' r'

next: U L U' B' U R B U B r b u'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 15, 2018)

FakeMMAP said:


> [ U ]
> u' r'
> R U' L U' [ U ] //set up to 1-flip
> R' d R' d' //1-flip
> ...



[R']
u' r'
U R' [ U' ] R L R' L' R L' U // 2 moves into WO, which I cancelled into (Is this a good thing to do in this case?)
[R] L R' L' R r //LL

next: L' R B' R L B L' U' b'

P.S.* PLZ SOMEBODY ACTUALLY REPLY*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 31, 2018)

FakeMMAP said:


> [R']
> u' r'
> U R' [ U' ] R L R' L' R L' U // 2 moves into WO, which I cancelled into (Is this a good thing to do in this case?)
> [R] L R' L' R r //LL
> ...


[F] GYR tip on top
R U' L R' U' R - Oka top
[L']
R' L ' L' U L' U' L r - LL alg

Next:
U' R L R U' B R' U' l r b u'

P.S This is my first time posting here, so if I have done something wrong or what not, then please let me know. Thanks


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 1, 2018)

*Scramble: U' R L R U' B R' U' l r b u' *

Recon:
 [b'] l' r R' U' R L' u'//V
[b'] [l] U' R U' R' L' U' L U' u' //L4E

*next*: L B U B' R' L U B l' r' b' u'


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 2, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> *Scramble: U' R L R U' B R' U' l r b u' *
> 
> Recon:
> [b'] l' r R' U' R L' u'//V
> ...



x y
u L U L' //top
r R Dw R' Dw R Dw //1flip
x l R' L R L' R U' R' U r //LL

L' B R U B' R' B U' R'L' B' u' l' b


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

R' L' R' l b' //V
u U' L' U L R U R' U' //L4E

Next: B L B L' B' R' L' B l' r' b' u


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 30, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> [F] GYR tip on top
> R U' L R' U' R - Oka top
> [L']
> R' L ' L' U L' U' L r - LL alg
> ...



you missed an R (where the lone apostrophe is) in the LL alg and I don't quite think [F] is allowed, but that part's fine. 
other than those minor annoyances you're good 

[R'] [ U ]
u' r'
L' //set up to 1-flip
R' Dw R L R' L' U //1-flip
[R] U L' U' L u' l //LL

next:

U' L U' R' L' R B L U' l r' b u


----------



## Lid (Sep 30, 2018)

FakeMMAP said:


> U' L U' R' L' R B L U' l r' b u


method: intuitive
[tips ...]
U B' L'
R' L R L'
y' U' (R' L R L U L U')

next: U' B' L U' R B' R U R l' r' u


----------



## oliviervlcube (Oct 2, 2018)

[r'] //orientation
l' b U' R' L // V
 L' U' L U' L R' L' R U' u //L4E

next: L' U' B' U B' U B' R' l r b' u


----------



## goidlon (Mar 8, 2019)

ui ri li b for tips 
v first v solution RI L UI Y RI L R LI YI
L4E L RI LI R U LI UI L


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 16, 2019)

Since you forgot the scramble I’ll use this: L B' L' R' B U' L U' r u'

L R L U’ u // V
oL’ L R’ L’ R U’ L’ U’ L U’ u’ // L4E

15 moves

Next: R B U L U R' B U l b


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 16, 2019)

Scramble: R B U L U R’ B U l b

R’ // oka top
B L’ R // Centers
L’ B L’ B’ l’ L’ // solve top
B U’ B’ U R’ U R U’ b’ // L3E + tip
19 moves
Next: R U B L’ U B’ L R’ B u l’ b


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 16, 2019)

oR // Inspection
R’ U R b l’ L // V
oU’ L’ U L U’ R U R’ u’ // L4E

14 Moves

Next: U B U R B' U' R' U u


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 21, 2019)

U R U' R' U u' // V
y z'
R' L R L' U L R' L' R U' // L4e

Next: R' L R' L B U' L' R' l b' u'


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 27, 2019)

oL’ // Inspection 
R l’ L r R L // V
oR’ R’ L R L U L u // L4E

13 moves

Next: B R U L' B R' L' B' b u


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> Next: B R U L' B R' L' B' b u



B' L' // Centers

U, R, U', R' // 1st Edge

B, U, B', U', L, U', L' // 2nd Edge

U', R', U, R // 3rd Edge

U, L, R', L', R, U', R, U, R, U' // 4th Edge

u' b' // Tips

Next: R, U, R', L, R', U, R, B, l', r', b


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 28, 2019)

oU oL // Inspection
L’ l R’ b’ B’ L’ R’ L’ // Layer + LL Skip
u U’ // AUF
10 moves
Next- L R U R' B' U' L U' r' b u'


----------



## FakeMMAP (May 16, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> oU oL // Inspection
> L’ l R’ b’ B’ L’ R’ L’ // Layer + LL Skip
> u U’ // AUF
> 10 moves
> Next- L R U R' B' U' L U' r' b u'



[U']
u l'
L U R //set up to Oka
L U' L' U //Oka
[L'] L R' L' R2 U' R' U l //LL

Next: U' L' R B L B' R' B' L' l r u'


----------



## EJCubed (May 16, 2020)

[L]
l’ r b’ U’ L R // V
[U’] L R’ L’ R2 U’ R’ // L4E
12 moves
Next: L' B' R B' R' L' B' U' r u


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: L' B' R B' R' L' B' U' r u



U L' r' // V

U R U' R' // Back Edge

U' u' R U R' // L3E

Nice scramble


NEXT: B R B' L' U L' B' U l' r' b u


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B R B' L' U L' B' U l' r' b u


B U u' b' l L' // V
L' R L R' L' r R' L // L4E

Slice moves galore. Also how do I average sub 4 and not know Pyraminx rotation notation. 

Next: L' R' U' L B U B' L r'


----------



## EJCubed (Dec 18, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Next: L' R' U' L B U B' L r'


U R L' // V
U L' U L R U' R' U r // L4E
12 moves
Next: B' R' L U' B' U' L' U B' r b u'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: B' R' L U' B' U' L' U B' r b u'


y r’ l’ L R’ U R // V
y’ L’ U L’ R’ L’ R u U’ // L4E

Next: L' B' R' L B' U l' b u'


----------



## EJCubed (Dec 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L' B' R' L B' U l' b u'


[B'] // Inspection
b' u r B' R' U L // Setup to Oka
U L' U' L U' // Oka
[L'] R U' R' U // L3E
16 moves


----------



## EJCubed (Dec 18, 2020)

Forgot next: R L B' U B' U L' U' l r b' u'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

EJCubed said:


> Forgot next: R L B' U B' U L' U' l r b' u'


l' r' R' b B' u // Tips+Centers
R U' R' y U R' L R L' // V
y U R U' R' U' // 2E
z' R' L R L' z R L' R' L // Finish

Next: R U R L' R' U L' B' R' l b u


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> l' r' R' b B' u // Tips+Centers
> R U' R' y U R' L R L' // V
> y U R U' R' U' // 2E
> z' R' L R L' z R L' R' L // Finish
> ...


[B']

B U L R L' l
y' R U' R' U L' U' L U' u' l'

Next: U' B' U' R U' R' L' B r b'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 22, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: U' B' U' R U' R' L' B r b'


When I try to blockbuild the v instead of doing centers+layer...
B R' U L b B' L R L' r' U' L U L' //v
y R U' R' U' R U R' //L4E

Next: L' R' L' B' L R' B' U' l' r' b


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

Can someone explain the move notation? I don’t really know it.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 22, 2021)

A link to a guide on notation is given of the first post of this thread


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' R' L' B' L R' B' U' l' r' b


r R' B' l L b' R' U' R //V
U R U' R' L' U' L R' L R L' //L4E

next: R' L' B R L R' L' B U' r l u


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: R' L' B R L R' L' B U' r l u


y' //inspection 
U L u' R b' B r' //V+1 edge
U L' U L U //L4E

Next: R L' U B' L R' L' R' L B U' r' b' l


----------



## CodingCuber (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R L' U B' L R' L' R' L B U' r' b' l


y z'

r U' L R U L' b'
y L' U L U' L R' L' R u

Next: B L' U B' U B' U R' b


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B L' U B' U B' U R' b


B b' L R //V
y U' R U' R' L' U' L R' L R L' //Inefficient L4E

Next: B' R B L' R' B' R U' B' l b


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 30, 2022)

ah a nice big bump I love it



Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' R B L' R' B' R U' B' l b


y //inspection
r' R' L' b' B R' U' L R L' //v that is bad
y' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' //l4e
I don't do pyra much if you couldn't tell

Next: B R' L' B R U' B' U l'


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 21, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Next: B R' L' B R U' B' U l'


y' L' R L R' L' R L U' L' // V
y U R U' R' U L' U' L U l // L4E
Next: B R' B' L R U L' B l b


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 26, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> Next: B R' B' L R U L' B l b


B L' U B U' L U' // 1flip top edges
l' b' z' y L R' L' R U' R U R' // l3e

Next: L' U L' U' R B' U B l' r b' u


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: L' U L' U' R B' U B l' r b' u


l r' b R' U L U' L //V + blue/green edge
U R U' R' U' u' //L3E

Next: U' L' R L B L R' L l u


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

l' u'//tips
L U' B'//V
y' U' R U R' U' R' L R L2' U L U'//L4E
Next: L' U B' R' L U' R L' R' l' b u


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 5, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> l' u'//tips
> L U' B'//V
> y' U' R U R' U' R' L R L2' U L U'//L4E
> Next: L' U B' R' L U' R L' R' l' b u


y //inspection
r' L' R L U B' u' U' B' //V
y' l R U R' U L' U R' // L4E
17 moves

next: U' B' U R' L U B R l r'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

l' r//tips
L U' L y R U' R'//V
y L' U L2 R' L' R2 U' R' U//L4E
(The L2s and R2s for fingertricking)
Next: R U' B' R U B' L' U B' l r b' u
(Totally wasn't looking for a 4 tip scramble)


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 22, 2022)

Green front, blue bottom

l’ r’ b //bottom layer tips
R’ L y R’ L R L’ y’ L’ U L //V
y’ U’ R U R’ U L’ U L u’ U //Intuitive L4E

Next: R' U' R L R' U' B' U l' r b'


----------



## robotmania (Dec 22, 2022)

Scramble with yellow front blue bottom
b r' l //tips
U R L' // V
rotate to blue front yellow bottom (idk rotation notation for pyra)
U' R U R' z L R' L R L' U L' U' L


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 25, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Next: R' U' R L R' U' B' U l' r b'


y
l’ r b //tips
U’ R U’ L U’ B’ U //V+edge cancel into insert

Next: B' U' L B U' L U' B L b' u'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B' U' L B U' L U' B L b' u'


Green front, red bottom:

l R’ L R L’ U L U’ L’ //V that solved an extra edge and two others, leaving me with a 2 edge flip
(Rotate to yellow front green bottom): R’ L R L’ U L’ U’ L u U’

Next: U' B R' B' L R' L R' l r b u


----------

